# Safety question with newly acquired propane tank



## throttlejunkie1 (Sep 24, 2012)

This old tank that I brought home still has some propane left in it but I don't know how much.  I rolled it out of my friends truck and into mine, got home, backed into the yard and pushed onto the grass out of the back of the truck.  I got it in the back yard, wanting to remove the valvesn to fill with soap and water to let sit for awhile.  Is it safe to vent the tank from propane?  I think it's residual because I moved the tank around to shake it and didnt hear anything inside.


----------



## throttlejunkie1 (Sep 24, 2012)

1ff50f02cda3448ec7de476bd295568c.jpg



__ throttlejunkie1
__ Sep 24, 2012






Here it is


----------



## throttlejunkie1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, I cleaned off all the caked dirt that was on the guage on top.  It says it has around 35 gallons left in it???  Should I call a gas company to have them empty it?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 24, 2012)

well..  if that gauge is right (which they usually aren't)..  that tank would be pretty heavy and you would feel the liquid sloshing around...  whatever you do make sure "SAFETY IS #1"


----------



## throttlejunkie1 (Sep 24, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> well.. if that gauge is right (which they usually aren't).. that tank would be pretty heavy and you would feel the liquid sloshing around... whatever you do make sure "SAFETY IS #1"


Well, after a bunch of reading and a phone call, I went ahead and opened the valve in the back yard (it's windy this evening), and let it vent.  The guy I talked to said the same thing about the guages.  He suggested that if I couldn't hear anything, then there wasn't much to be vented.  I opened it up and that lasted about 3-4 minutes. 

The guage still reads 30 gallons but with the valve wide open, there isn't anything comming out or making any noise.  And again, I still cannot hear anything when I shake it back and forth on the ground.  Safety is my #1.  I'm actually so concerned about all this that I'm paraniod about each step to take.


----------



## ribwizzard (Sep 25, 2012)

Propane is heavier than air and will find the lowest spot and sit there, if you do vent it, do not do it near a ditch or sewer.  I would suggest just attaching a propane burner or something and burn it off. Remember, there could be a safety device on the valve that shuts it off if the valve is opened to fast, so open it slowly.


----------



## throttlejunkie1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Well I called my local propane business and they will purge all the propane (if there is any), clean, and remove all the valves for me for $25.  I'll pay for that just for the piece of mind!


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 25, 2012)

throttlejunkie1 said:


> Well I called my local propane business and they will purge all the propane (if there is any), clean, and remove all the valves for me for $25.  I'll pay for that just for the piece of mind!


That's a pretty low price for safety! Especially when dealing with something flammable or explosive!


----------



## ribwizzard (Sep 25, 2012)

So who has a good link for him to follow before cutting on this thing?


----------



## throttlejunkie1 (Sep 26, 2012)

So I got this ol' fat tank purged and devalved.  Filled with 120 gallons of water and dumped a gallon of bleach during the fill up.  THIS THING STINKS!!!!!!!!  I had to change my clothes because the wife wouldn't let me in the house lol!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 26, 2012)

when you dump that water...  fill it again and add Dawn dish soap and let soak


----------



## tito (Sep 28, 2012)

what size is that tank?  that looks like the perfect size for the smoker I want. Where di you get it, or what was it used for?


----------



## throttlejunkie1 (Sep 29, 2012)

tito said:


> what size is that tank?  that looks like the perfect size for the smoker I want. Where di you get it, or what was it used for?


It's an old 120 gallon vertical or (upright) is what the propane people call them here.  I found this one on my local CL for $40.  It's not in the greatest shape but will do for me


----------



## e-zlight (Oct 5, 2013)

Have plans your going by, or? I have the same size tank, was really looking for a 150 or 250 size. But may just make due with this one. Just curious to get ideas. Don't know if it will be big enough for the occasional get together.


----------

